# Tahoe



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

If any of you have any info on RV parks in Lake Tahoe I would like your input please. RV parks with full hookups only. No dry camping.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

Here are a couple of sites to take a look at:

Tahoe RV Sites

and

this one.

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We go to Tahoe all the time since it's only an hour and a half away at towing speeds.

We usually camp at Fallen Leaf Lake campground. It's "dry" camping but there are showers and faucets to hook up with. That link Doug found says there are no showers, but I take a hot shower there every night. The spaces are nicely spaced from each other. And Fallen Leaf Lake itself is wonderful. Fallen Leaf Lake is only about a mile from Lake Tahoe. Check it out even if you don't camp there.. we will be there the first week in August this year... anyway, you didn't want dry...

Right next to Fallen Leaf Lake Campground, I believe Camp Richardson has full hook up. We don't choose it because it is very tightly spaced and right on the main road. Nonetheless, it offers a lot. Including walking distance to the lake shore (Tahoe), riding stables with free pony rides for the little kids and organized trail rides for the bigger kids. There is an Ice Cream parlor too (packed on hot summer days but well worth the wait!). And a bicycle trail that you can take to many other attractions.

If you are willing to spend a little more, Zephyr Cove is where you want to be. Check google for Zephyr Cove campground. My wife always wants to go there but our RV group is generally too tight since we all have little kids and generators.

I do not believe there are any hook ups, or even spaces long enough to accomodate most outbacks at the state parks on the west shore, Emerald bay and Dl Bliss. (I could be wrong)

The KOA is not worth driving from So Cal to stay at, in my opinion. It's a LONG WAY from the lake (like five plus miles) and it isn't very nice.

These are all south shore options. I haven't camped on North Shore.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Never camped there but have friends who are teachers and have camped there for 30 days every summer for the last 20+ years. They only stay at Camp Richardson Resort & Marina. They obviously are very fond of this place









I was there once to visit a long time ago and remember that it is right on the lake and indeed close to the highway. Full hook-ups too.

Here's the link:

Camp Richardson

Good luck


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That helped. Thanks guys. One more question. How far is it from the south shore are to the Carson River?


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you thinking of rafting or just hanging out there?

From Camp Richardson to Marleeville is an easy drive, about 34 miles.

You might enjoy a side trip to Grovers Hot Springs. It's about five miles west of Markleeville if I remember correctly. It's a hot spring that is directed into a swimming pool. There is a cooler pool as well, and showers.

I'll find a link if you are interested in it.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Here's a link to a rv park on the Carson River in Markleeville. I haven't been there yet, but intend to this summer. Carson River Resort


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Some people like Carson River Resort- we stayed there last year in July in a cabin- not impressed. Our friends who RV'ed it would be mixed, the hookups were sketchy, the showers and toilets non existent.
I found a couple of nice places while we were there for this year- Indian Valley Reservoir, but it is dry camping. Hope Valley Resort on Hwy 88 is nice, with ice cream, store, etc. 15 minutes to the river.
Going for the flyfishing on the Carson?
John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

denali_3 said:


> Here's a link to a rv park on the Carson River in Markleeville. I haven't been there yet, but intend to this summer. Carson River Resort
> [snapback]91191[/snapback]​





bearlyrunning said:


> Some people like Carson River Resort- we stayed there last year in July in a cabin- not impressed. Our friends who RV'ed it would be mixed, the hookups were sketchy, the showers and toilets non existent.
> I found a couple of nice places while we were there for this year- Indian Valley Reservoir, but it is dry camping. Hope Valley Resort on Hwy 88 is nice, with ice cream, store, etc. 15 minutes to the river.
> Going for the flyfishing on the Carson?
> John
> [snapback]91214[/snapback]​


That is great info guys. Thanks. Yes I will be fishing my way to and back from Montana. Got to hit the Carson. Thanks again.

John


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

We go up every year for one week and we prefer the Meeks Bay Resort. Only 10 sites with full hookups, so you can give a try if you call soon. They might already be filled up on the hook ups. We did try Camp Richardson 2 years ago it was nice, but you had to cross the very busy highway to get to the lake and then it was still a mile long walk more(not fun with three little ones)! I agree the KOA is not worth the trouble. There is one nice one in South Lake Tahoe (CA side) that I believe is ran by the city or county, it probably fills up fast to, it is right on the water. The point is if you are going to stay for any length of time you had better reserve a spot immediately.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I lived in Tahoe for a year. The city/county rv camp ground is on the south shore behind the library and skating rink. It is tucked in the trees just across the highway from the lake. I have not camped there but it looks like a nice place, don't know about hook-ups. I just found the site, http://www.recreationintahoe.com/. Good luck, I miss Tahoe, but Alaska is wonderful.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks akdream. I'm bettin' the bows are little bigger in Alaska than Tahoe.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

akdream said:


> I lived in Tahoe for a year. The city/county rv camp ground is on the south shore behind the library and skating rink. It is tucked in the trees just across the highway from the lake. I have not camped there but it looks like a nice place, don't know about hook-ups. I just found the site, http://www.recreationintahoe.com/. Good luck, I miss Tahoe, but Alaska is wonderful.
> [snapback]93214[/snapback]​


akdream,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new 28KRS Outback.!! sunny How soon will you be getting to use it there in Alaska? Post often and let us know how you are enjoying it.


----------

